# Best cameras under 500$ under 1000$ ???



## Sunnylee (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a Kodak EasyShare Z1285 Digital camera that I bought at wal-mart for like 100-300 bucks, can't remeber now. Well it is an ok camera but I think I want to upgrade a bit.

The most important feature to me would be a camera that can take multiple photos on it's own, like a camera with a timer, only one that takes more then just one or two photos before you have to go reset it again.
Is there cameras with a setting like that? 

Sorry if a stupid question, I'm not a pro, I just want to be a suicide girl so I need to be able to take muliple photos. They expect 40-70 photos per set, and that's the final cut after you filter out all the bad ones. To get a better idea of what I am trying to accomplish look here....BUT FIRST  BE WARNED IT CONTAINS NUDITY SuicideGirls

I will probably work with pros but for now I want to get some practice on my own.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 26, 2009)

Best camera under $500 that you can buy new, easy: Nikon D40, or if you can find one, Rebel XTi. I sold the last one at our ritz last week for $399. The D40 is $450. 

Best camera under $1000, tie between the Nikon D5000 and the Rebel T1i. When we made prints at work, the D500 had better ISO 6400 performance, more AF options, just as fast, and the tilt-a-screen is pretty handy for video, but the rebel has that 920,000 dot screen and better ISO100 resolution. 

If you're shooting auto, just get the D40 and another lens, a tripod, and some cool filters. Save your money, don't overbuy. 

The D5000 though does have that intervelometer, which will make it shoot pictures, on its own, at a set frequency over a specified amount of time. For example, you can set it to shoot a picture every 5 seconds, every 30 minutes, every 22 seconds for 4 hours and so on..

So if you want to shoot pictures of a construction site and create a time-lapse video, the 5000 can do the grunt work on it's own.


----------



## chammer (Aug 26, 2009)

sunnylee: in the future you might want to label that link as nsfw (not safe for work). i had no idea what a suicide girl was, and if i were to have clicked that link at work... 

to throw another camera in the mix, the xsi also has this feature. i think it will take 9 or 10 pictures at the end of the countdown (forget what it stops at) as one of the self timer modes. sadly though there's no way that i've found to control the interval that the pictures are taken. it just does them one after another.


----------



## Sunnylee (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh **** sorry, I didn't know about nsfw.


----------



## Stormin (Aug 26, 2009)

Sunnylee,

Definitely label that link NSFW... I'm in the same boat as Chammer. I had no clue as to what a Suicide Girl was. I guess I find myself rather informed.

As for the cameras.

$500ish would be a Nikon D40. And for a thousand you could get a Nikon D5000, or a pre-owned Nikon D90 kit, with some searching. I prefer the D90 over the D5000 thanks to it's top mount display and in camera focusing motor. The in camera focusing motor leaves you with a lot more lens choices, some of which are very good for portraits. Like a Nikon 50mm f1.8D, that would be a good entry level lens for only about $100.

Spend the time, read here and read the manual, and you'll be working your way towards good portraits in no time. Good luck.


----------



## Sunnylee (Aug 26, 2009)

Well I really have to get whatever I choose off of amazon, so that is where I will be searching. I searched for intervalometer and there is a few That are compatable with several Canon camera and a few Nikon. 

 TR-C Timer Remote Control for Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT, XTi, XSi, XS, T1i & Canon Powershot G10 Digital SLR cameras by Satechi
 $59.99

Opteka Timer Remote Control for Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT, XTi, XS & XSi Digital SLR Cameras by Opteka
$69.95
Canon TC80N3 Timer Remote Control for EOS D30, D60, D10, 1D, 1V & 20D SLR Cameras by Canon
 $140.00
TR-G Timer Remote Control Shutter for Nikon D80 D70s by Satechi
 $59.99

I searched all of the compatable cameras and the price range was $300 to a few grand.


----------



## Stormin (Aug 26, 2009)

Most of the new digital SLR's have an integrated remote system, compatible with the camera's internal self timer. And they're cheap... The Nikon unit is $15.57

I know that the integrated timer remotes are more capable than relying on the cameras internal timer, but if you're looking to save a bit on the inital set-up, going for the simpler of the options allows you to save for other pieces of your set-up (lighting, lenses, etc).

And Canon has one too. I just am a Nikon guy so they get credit first.  Canon Remote


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 26, 2009)

is there a particular brand that you lean towards when it comes to cameras?
if not then you should go and get the feel of different cameras and see which works for you best.
you can get good cameras under $500 as well as under $1000 in any of the top brands.


----------



## Sunnylee (Aug 26, 2009)

Stormin said:


> Most of the new digital SLR's have an integrated remote system, compatible with the camera's internal self timer. And they're cheap... The Nikon unit is $15.57
> 
> I know that the integrated timer remotes are more capable than relying on the cameras internal timer, but if you're looking to save a bit on the inital set-up, going for the simpler of the options allows you to save for other pieces of your set-up (lighting, lenses, etc).
> 
> And Canon has one too. I just am a Nikon guy so they get credit first.  Canon Remote


 
Do these remotes have intervalometer? I did not see that anywhere in the description. Like I said that is the most important quality to me. I can't have a little remote in my hand in all of my pictures


----------



## vd853 (Aug 27, 2009)

Under 1000$ would definitely be a refurbished Canon 50D.


----------



## cekubnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Look  on the web for camera stores that are going out of business or sell display models. I picked up a Canon 5d with a 28 -135mm IS F3.5 -5.6, Canon 580 EX II for $1,150.00. It was what you would call NOS (new old stock) so that means that it could not be sold as brand new because it was used as a display model. Good Luck, Craig


----------



## photo28 (Aug 27, 2009)

I recommend the Sony A200, probably A300 too.


----------



## FrankLamont (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, you should _really_ edit your first post and make a big disclaimer before the link.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sunnylee said:


> [
> Do these remotes have intervalometer? I did not see that anywhere in the description. Like I said that is the most important quality to me. I can't have a little remote in my hand in all of my pictures



The intervalometer is not related to the remote.  It's a function in the camera which you can use to shoot a certain number of shots over a selected period of time.  Once it gets going, the camera shoots the sequence of photos automatically.


----------



## DScience (Aug 27, 2009)

D40 or D90


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 27, 2009)

DScience said:


> D40 or D90


 
No, Nikon is crap. Anything that says Canon on it is her best bet. 40D.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 27, 2009)

> D40 or D90



Read the OP's requirements.  

She wants an intervalometer, and neither of those cameras has one.

I swear some people just read the thread title and then throw a post out.


----------



## Sunnylee (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes Thank You. The camera MUST have an intervalometer OR AT LEAST be compatable with one.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm going to suggest that craig's idea of looking around for a Canon 5D makes a lot of sense; for people photography, the lens selection you use makes a HUGE impact in how your photographs actually "look". I have a rather lengthy article in my blog on how the DX format impacts people photography both in-studio and on-location.

With a small-sensor DX camera, like a D40 or a Canon Rebel, you are forced into using short focal length lenses indoors,and that causes a number of technical/aesthetic issues to come up in shoot after shoot after shoot. If you have a full-frame camera, then the 85mm and 100mm lenses become your friends, and not frenemies, as when shooting with a DX-format camera.

If you want to shoot SG type shots, the Canon 5D's low ISO options are very handy,and the image quality is good,and the camera is very easy to find used for a very affordable price. The full-frame Canon 5D is a good people camera.

The need for an in-body intervalometer is a tough requirement; you could do the same thing by shooting tethered to a laptop computer,and then have the BEST camera for the job, no matter which camera you select. Shooting tethered might make it easier for you and your subjects, since you're a relative newcomer without a lot of experience. You can swing the computer around so the subject can see each image just a few seconds after the shutter clicks, which you might find will help them with their posing.

The biggest problem with smaller-sensored cameras (APS-C or DX as Nikon calls them) is the huge depth of field you have on all your indoor shots AND the lens selection problems...with a DX camera and an 85mm lens, you have to be 34 feet away in order to shoot a vertical composition that's 8.5 feet high....that means to use a short telephoto, you must have the camera thirty-four feet away with a 40D or 50D or Nikon 40 or D90. With a full-frame body, you can use an 85mm lens and get an 8.5 foot tall frame from only TWENTY feet away. With better background blurring, and a better "rendering".

If you want to be able to manipulate your backgrounds indoors, and in many outdoor locations, you need to shoot a full-frame camera. If you want the deep depth of field,  "everything-in-the-background-is-in-focus-too"  look,then by all means, use a DX format d-slr.


----------



## Sunnylee (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok I did alot of research and I have basicly narrowed it down to three choices. Keep in mind these are the cameras that seem the best FOR ME.

1. Canon powershot S1, S2, or S3. 
Pros- Built in intervalometer, simplest to use(I like the idea of not having to buy seprerate lenses), and the cheapest.
Cons- The intervalometer cannot be set any faster then at 1 minute intervals.

2. Canon D30, D60, or D10.
Pros- Compatable with a remote that has THE BEST intervalometer, intervals can be as low as 1 second. Plus it does all kinds of other stuff.
Cons- A little more exspensive and I would have to buy(and learn how to use) seperate lenses. Plus Remote is like 100 bucks.

3. Nikon D40, D40x, D60, D80, or D90
Pros- Can get a cheap 15 dollar wireless remote to go with it.
cons- The most exspensive, seperate lenses, and remote does not have intervalometer(but it would still be good enough for what I need)


The powershot is almost perfect!!! But a minute is too long for what I want it for that it becomes pointless, I can reset my cameras timer faster then that. I think I will go for one of the canon D 30, 60, or 10.


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 29, 2009)

Have you looked at Olympus?

The E-520 with a 14-42mm kit lens is ~$500. I believe the E-510 is still available for less...

A wireless ebay remote is ~$35.  You can set the camera for a 2 or 12 second delay, that will give you time to "hide" the remote   I wouldn't recommend the Oly IR remote, it will only work from in front of the camera.

Cheers, Don


----------



## dhilberg (Aug 29, 2009)

You can get an aftermarket intervalometer for the D80 and D90. I have the Satechi TR-G for my D80. The TR-M is for the D90. It also doubles as a remote shutter release cable. I have the wireless Nikon remote (ML-L3) and it doesn't work very well.

They also have intervalometers for the Canon Rebel line. A lot cheaper than 100 bucks too.

Satechi :: Camera Accessories- Wireless Shutters, Remote Timer Shutters, Battery Grips, Canon, Nikon, Panasonic, Olympus, Minolta, Battery Grips

You can buy them all off Amazon.com. Just search for "Satechi TR"


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 29, 2009)

holy crap.
That link is awesome.

Oh and D5000.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2009)

Your Canon choices are very out of date; the D30 is an old 3MP body that "started it all" for Canon,and the follow-up model was the Canon D60 which could barely focus in many indoor situations and was made for only about six months, and to correct the horrible focusing system, Canon introduced the 10D. Maybe you're on a budget, but I would never willingly select a D30 or a Canon D60 or a Canon 10D in the year 2009--all of those cameras are easily beaten by the newer Nikon's D40-D60-D80-D90.

And a point and shoot digital for SG work? Sorry, but the built in lens issue is one you need to overcome. No offense, but the 'research' you have been doing has been turning up some very poor solutions for both lighting and cameras,and it seems that you're resisting all the actual, good,solid,experienced advice you've been given by avtual,real people who know how to shoot, in favor of some type of on-line research where one easily-added feature (intervalometer) is overriding your choice of a better camera in favor of a point and shoot,and your fear of flash has overriden all the benefits and ease of monolight flash units.

One of the biggest problems beginners have is that they don't "know" what they really need, and they start looking for "features" and start spending hours doing on-line research where criteria are entered,and a computer spits out information, so I'll give you a bit of advice: go to an actual photography store and look at some cameras. Handle them. Snap a few photos. Compare actual, real cameras,and ask the sales person to show you each camera with both the "kit lens" and with the a better-quality lens or two. Right now, your research program is turning up a lot of dead-end choices.
You need some actual experience to make good,solid choices, and when those of us with actual experience try to give you advice on lighting, you disregard that advice and buy a fluorescent shop light...


----------



## DScience (Aug 29, 2009)

fiveoboy01 said:


> > D40 or D90
> 
> 
> Read the OP's requirements.
> ...



You are a moron. You bash my post, now the OP is considering getting a D40 or D90. 

Also, why didn't you _correct_ Sw1tchFX who was the first responder, who ALSO recommended the D40. 

And who is the one "throwing a post out". At least I somewhat answered the OP's question, what's the best camera for under $500 or $1000. What did you offer? :thumbdown:

Also, the D90 like other have said, has the ability to use a intervalometer.


----------



## Sunnylee (Aug 29, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Your Canon choices are very out of date; the D30 is an old 3MP body that "started it all" for Canon,and the follow-up model was the Canon D60 which could barely focus in many indoor situations and was made for only about six months, and to correct the horrible focusing system, Canon introduced the 10D. Maybe you're on a budget, but I would never willingly select a D30 or a Canon D60 or a Canon 10D in the year 2009--all of those cameras are easily beaten by the newer Nikon's D40-D60-D80-D90.
> 
> And a point and shoot digital for SG work? Sorry, but the built in lens issue is one you need to overcome. No offense, but the 'research' you have been doing has been turning up some very poor solutions for both lighting and cameras,and it seems that you're resisting all the actual, good,solid,experienced advice you've been given by avtual,real people who know how to shoot, in favor of some type of on-line research where one easily-added feature (intervalometer) is overriding your choice of a better camera in favor of a point and shoot,and your fear of flash has overriden all the benefits and ease of monolight flash units.
> 
> ...


 

Take it easy Derrel. I have not disregarded your advice, ya I bought some shop lights, but I also plan on buying real ones, I can afford 20 bucks to satisfy curiosity. 
You are right though, I have no ****ing clue about cameras, and I am very appreciative for the expertise, in fact you saved me from spending $290 on an old Canon D30, an old lense, and an intervalometer. Not alot of money for all of that but if it's as crappy as you say then I can wait. I know I am stuck on the intervalometer, and I've come to terms with flashes, I think I can handle it if it is off camera, but seriously it's like a medical issue with me, bright lights can be VERY uncomfortable, I'm like a god damn vampire. I start to hiss when I go out in the sun. 
Please keep in mind that I do plan on working with a professional photographer when I am ready to apply for suicide girls. And I bet I could shoot a very good set with my $300 Kodak, it would just take forever. So I am really just looking for an upgrade and to save time. The fun of taking photos get sucked away fast when you have to set a timer.
I can't really spend $1000, that was just curiosity. I should have said best cameras under $300 or under $500.
Anyways, thanks for taking the time to point me in the right direction. I promise once I get some photos I'll share and even let you guys edit them if you want (except for the naughty ones haha)


----------



## Sunnylee (Aug 29, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> holy crap.
> That link is awesome.


 
That link IS Awesome


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 29, 2009)

Sunnylee said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> > holy crap.
> ...


And you WANT to be featured? Wow, awesome.

Let me know if you need help with the photo editing.

Oh and you live in the wrong state if you're no fan of sunlight. Washington is where you want to be, I feel like a GD Vampire sometimes.


----------



## Plato (Aug 29, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> > D40 or D90
> ...



Your screen name makes sense.


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 29, 2009)

agreed.


----------



## Sunnylee (Aug 29, 2009)

Ya, the only way to become an official SG is to be featured on the front page, or win one of the contest, but anybody can have photo sets on their profiles. 

I know, I've lived in WA, OR, CA, NV, CO, AZ, and now TX, and texas weather is the worst!

Now I've got my eye on the Canon XT, D30, D60, D10, or powershot S1.

The powershot would be my first choice if only it was more remote compatable. I found a wireless remote for it but reveiws said it only worked like 6 feet away and if pointed directly at the camera, won't work like hidden behind the back.
The D30, 60, and 10 are old but cheap and would probably still be good enough for me, not sure. 
Canon XT is newer, affordable and fully remote compatable.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 29, 2009)

Dominantly





> Let me know if you need help with the photo editing.



Splitting a gut here.  

From my viewing of photo forums I get the impression that Canon & Nikon rule in north America but Olympus does in Europe.  Four thirds & micro four thirds do not seem to have caught on here in NA.


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Ron,

I think that's due to the American "bigger is better" attitude :lmao:

Cheers, Don


----------



## Sunnylee (Aug 29, 2009)

Ron Evers said:


> Dominantly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The europeans are just scared of the Gods....I've been watching too much Xena.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2009)

It's due to Americans' attitude that more is better....more lenses, more accessories, more sensor surface area, more usable ISO settings, more rental houses that actually have Canon and Nikon equipment to rent, and more opportunities for resale.

Here's one 2008 breakdown on s-slr sales, by brand 

Nikon: 40.7%
Canon: 40.6%
Sony: 8.6%
Olympus: 5.3%
Pentax: 4.4%

If you want access to a system that has tilt/shift lenses, affordable supertelephotos, and some of the best zoom lenses, Canon and Nikon have all those things. When you want to unload older,used equipment, when 40 percent of the shooters use "your brand", it means you can sell 3-4-5 year old lenses for about what you payed for them, or even more than you payed for them, even adjusted for inflation. At least, if you bought a Canon or a Nikon lens, and not a Sigma or Tamron or Tokina--AND the mount the lens is in is for Nikon or Canon.

If one wants access to a Full-Frame body or two,as well as crop-sensor bodies, Canon and Nikon and Sony are the only makers who offer multiple sensor sizes. Nikon has the best TTL and remote flash system on the market, with Canon in second place. Sony uses a proprietary Sony-ONLY flash shoe. Olympus makes some very good high-end lenses, but has basically no prime lenses,and its sensor is the smallest of all the current d-slr makers, making it one of the worst bodies for High-ISO applications. If a fellow wants to rent an exotic piece of equipment, in almost all 50 states, Canon or Nikon are the only two d-slr brands most rental houses stock,since the two brands together comprise over 80 percent of what actual users are shooting.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 29, 2009)

> You are a moron.



Hey it's the internet, your personal attack doesn't bother me:lmao:



> You bash my post, now the OP is considering getting a D40 or D90.



And not because of _your_ post....



> Also, why didn't you _correct_ Sw1tchFX who was the first responder, who ALSO recommended the D40.



I didn't see his post.



> And who is the one "throwing a post out". At least I somewhat answered the OP's question, what's the best camera for under $500 or $1000. What did you offer? :thumbdown:



You answered the question with zero explanation. 

If you read post #14, I DID offer something of susbstance, a short explanation of an intervalometer.  I wasn't aware that aftermarket intervalometers could be used with a body which doesn't have the function.



> Also, the D90 like *other* have said, has the ability to use a intervalometer.



Key emphasis on _other._


----------



## Sunnylee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey quit bickering in my post, this is suppose to be about me! 

I still don't know what ****ing camera to buy!


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 30, 2009)

Interesting Stats & commentary Derrel.  I expect they are NA stats, not global, if not, Wow.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 30, 2009)

Plato said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > DScience said:
> ...


 
You must own a Nikon.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 30, 2009)

Sunnylee said:


> Hey quit bickering in my post, this is suppose to be about me!
> 
> I still don't know what ****ing camera to buy!


 
Studio photographers usually prefer a 5D MKII or 1Ds MKIII.


----------



## Plato (Aug 30, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> Plato said:
> 
> 
> > Village Idiot said:
> ...



Actually, four of them after getting burned bad by Canon and their penchant for changing lens mounts.  (Will they ever get it right?)


----------



## KmH (Aug 30, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> Studio photographers usually prefer a 5D MKII or 1Ds MKIII.


Actually, that is currently undergoing a revision in the top studios.

A case on point. Scroll down to the May 10, 2009 blog entry.


----------



## Sunnylee (Aug 31, 2009)

I have decided to get the Canon Powershot G10

Cause I'm a Gangsta


----------



## inTempus (Aug 31, 2009)

First, with just a camera, no matter how good the camera is, you're not going to get SG quality results with what I know of your plan.  If your hope is to buy a camera and shoot SG quality images to be accepted you're going to miss that mark by a LONG shot.  Your images (especially if you go with a point and shoot) will look technically horrible if for no other reason you won't have proper lighting.

You need a DSLR.

You need at least two external flashes.  If your primary lighting is going to be external flashes and not the more expensive studio strobes, go with Nikon because they have the "Creative Lighting System" (CLS) which gives a novice good results prett quickly.  You will have to spend a little extra money as bodies like the D40 lack the CLS system.

Next, and most importantly, you need about 6 months of HEAVY practice using lighting and back drops. to get the SG look.  You'll likely never achieve the look you need without a real photographer behind the camera while you pose (you trying to pose and shoot yourself will never get you where you need to be for SG I fear).

People tend to think all you need is a camera and you get professional results.  You need a camera and lighting... then the practice to know how to use them both to get the results you want.

My suggestion:

Have a friend with a camera take some shots of you.  They don't have to be great, but modeling shots which have several different back grounds and looks.  Use these to get an account on Model Mayhem (Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem).

Once on Model Mayhem (MM), you can network with local photographers that will shoot with you on a trade for services basis.  If you're shooting nudes, you'll find no shortage of photographers that will work with you.   Carefully screen them by reviewing their work and ask for references.  Talk to other girls via email that have shot with him and look at their pics.  Find the photog you like and schedule a shoot.  This is the cheapest and fastest way to get to what you want.  You will have to be up front with him that your images will be used for a SG portfolio so as not to violate any terms of use regarding the images.  

Here's a sample of a photographers MM profile (mine!):  ModelMayhem.com - inTempus - Photographer - Valparaiso, US

Following my advice you will save yourself $1000 and you'll avoid the frustration of buying an expensive camera only to discover it's not going to give you the results you'll need.  Get a MM account, get experience modeling (what you really need) and get your shots for the SG port.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 31, 2009)

Sunnylee said:


> I have decided to get the Canon Powershot G10
> 
> Cause I'm a Gangsta


That's a top of the line point and shoot, no doubt.  But if you plan on getting 40+ SG quality shots with just that camera shooting yourself, I fear you've set yourself up for major disappointment. 



I would use it to have a friend shoot some images to get a MM account and go from there.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 31, 2009)

> You will have to spend a little extra money as bodies like the D40 lack the CLS system.



The D40 is compatible with CLS, you'd just need an SU-800 on the hotshoe. 

I agree with Tharmsen here, just hire someone to take pictures of you who knows what they're doing, it will save you a lot of grief and $.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 31, 2009)

fiveoboy01 said:


> > You will have to spend a little extra money as bodies like the D40 lack the CLS system.
> 
> 
> The D40 is compatible with CLS, you'd just need an SU-800 on the hotshoe.


While true, that's a very expensive option.  If I'm not mistaken, you will need the SB-800 on the camera in the hotshoe then you will need another SB-x light as your remote flash.  The two flashes will cost more than the D40.



> I agree with Tharmsen here, just hire someone to take pictures of you who knows what they're doing, it will save you a lot of grief and $.


Thanks.   

To be clear, using MM you don't really have to "hire" or pay for a photographers services.  She'll be able to trade her modeling services to a photog for his images.  It's certainly the best option for what she's trying to do.  It's far cheaper and it will be far more likely to yield the results she's looking for.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 31, 2009)

*SU*-800, not SB-800.  The SU is an infared commander unit to sit on the hotshoe.  You CAN use the SB800/900 as a commander unit but the SU is quite a bit cheaper.

Easiest option is to just buy a damn Nikon that has commander mode


----------



## inTempus (Aug 31, 2009)

fiveoboy01 said:


> *SU*-800, not SB-800.  The SU is an infared commander unit to sit on the hotshoe.  You CAN use the SB800/900 as a commander unit but the SU is quite a bit cheaper.
> 
> Easiest option is to just buy a damn Nikon that has commander mode


Oh, gotcha.  I didn't know Nikon has something similar to the ST-E2 for Canon.  I guess it only makes sense.


----------



## Sunnylee (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Thamsen. I will definitley work with a professional photographer when I shoot my SG sets. And I'll check out that website too.


----------



## itemnumbernine (Sep 13, 2009)

Shopping around is the best way to go. Sure you can get the newest thousand dollar camera or you can go for a better model that's a couple years old for the that amount. I got a almost  brand spanking new in the box Nikon D40x for $300 at a local used camera store. I have to say that is a deal I will never regret.


----------



## thenikonguy (Sep 13, 2009)

i'm very surprised that this::addpics:hasn't shown up yet...


----------



## Error (Sep 13, 2009)

Sunnylee said:


> I have decided to get the Canon Powershot G10
> 
> Cause I'm a Gangsta


 
Perfect camera choice like my backup camera with 14.7 Megapixels Canon | PowerShot G10 Digital Camera (Black) | 2663B001 | B&H while the new G11 has only 10 Megapixels Canon | PowerShot G11 Digital Camera | 3632B001 | B&H Photo Video


----------

